

CentOS 6.5 released - stock_toaster
http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2013-December/020032.html

======
m_ram
More info from upstream:

Press release - [https://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-
archive/2013/11/red-...](https://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-
archive/2013/11/red-hat-launches-latest-version-of-red-hat-enterprise-linux-6)

Release notes - [https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_E...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html-single/6.5_Release_Notes/index.html)

Technical notes - [https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_E...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html-single/6.5_Technical_Notes/index.html)

> ECDSA Support in OpenSSL: Elliptic Curve Digital Signature Algorithm (ECDSA)
> is a variant of the Digital Signature Algorithm (DSA) which uses Elliptic
> Curve Cryptography (ECC). Note that only the nistp256 and nistp384 curves
> are supported.

> ECDHE Support in OpenSSL: Ephemeral Elliptic Curve Diffie-Hellman (ECDHE) is
> supported, which allows for Perfect Forward Secrecy with much lower
> computational requirements.

------
CraigJPerry
(Pleasantly) surprised to see docker in there.

Looking forward to 7 (although XFS by default got me wearing my best surprise!
face).

~~~
nnq
Noob question here: what are the advantages of XFS over the more "default"
Ext4 or the more "everything you might ever need" ZFS?

~~~
rodgerd
Let Dave Chinner tell you:
[https://archive.org/download/Linux.conf.au2012ConferenceVide...](https://archive.org/download/Linux.conf.au2012ConferenceVideos/LCA2012-XFS_Recent_and_Future-
Dave-Chinner.mp4)

~~~
e40
Was hoping for something I could read rather than watch.

~~~
rodgerd
Try [https://lwn.net/Articles/476263/](https://lwn.net/Articles/476263/) then,
which is a summary of Dave's talk on the state of XFS.

The TL;DR version would be that XFS aims to be get out of your road and
provide a big, fast pipe to make optimal use of your available hardware. It
does not try to implement end-to-end checksumming, thin provisioning, RAID,
data de-duplication, or other overhead.

Dave makes the point that traditionally people characterised XFS as for very
high-end workloads, but suggests that commodity hardware is now at the point
(in terms of IOPS and transfer rates) that "high end" is now quite affordable,
so you should consider it for workstations, laptops, etc.

The XFS authors think it will remain a better choice for certain workloads,
such as the modify-in-place work of databases, video editing, and so on, that
copy-on-write filesystems like ZFS and btrfs.

------
stephen_g
Awesome - an OpenSSL package with TLS 1.2 support was something that I've
really been wanting for a long time! I was starting to think I'd have to wait
until CentOS 7!

------
alans
Can someone help me out with centos? When it comes to linux I'm usually
running ubuntu. Why would I look to centos over fedora?

~~~
Nux
Fedora stops supplying you with any updates after ~1.5 years, RHEL (and
theoretically CentOS) will support you for 10 years. Not only this but the
software gets through extremely vigorous QA, certifications etc, unlike Fedora
(and many other distros).

Fedora is the development workhorse from which RHEL versions are spawned and
hardened.

In short, want to run a mission critical application for many years? Go RHEL
(or CentOS if you do not care about support and extra bits or cannot afford
it). Want more bleeding edge stuff and faster paced development and updates?
Go Fedora.

~~~
smegel
It's worth pointing out the EPEL repository that makes many of the bleeding
edge packages from fedora available to RHEL in a fully compatible way.

~~~
csmuk
"mostly" compatible way. You occasionally get shot so test them on another box
first.

------
enjoyaol
when will python get updated (at least to 2.7.5)? I read the RLN but all I see
are fixes being backported from newer versions of python.

~~~
Nux
The basic python package will never change versions, but it will receive
backports, this is the RedHat way.

If you must use newer stuff, check the Software Collections (still in devel,
but prolly very usable):

[http://dev.centos.org/centos/6/SCL/](http://dev.centos.org/centos/6/SCL/)

Alternatively check out IUS repo, it has python 2.7.5 and 3.3:
[http://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/Redhat/6/SRPMS/rep...](http://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/Redhat/6/SRPMS/repoview/letter_p.group.html)

[http://iuscommunity.org/pages/About.html](http://iuscommunity.org/pages/About.html)

------
csmuk
Updated my DO droplets now. No problems reported other than I was an idiot and
forgot to "chkconfig dovecot on" on my IMAP server. Doh!

Doing laptop this evening.

------
mappu
mingw-gcc deprecated? What's the replacement, mingw-w64 -m32?

